# Marley and Me. The movie.



## Dennq

Has anyone here actually seen the movie Marley and Me all the way through to the end?

I rented it when it first came out and was a total wreck and never made it through to the end.

I would rather watch the Exorcist on Halloween night in a graveyard.


----------



## KZoppa

i've seen enough of it to be a crying fool. I've never seen the beginning but i've seen the middle-end a few times.


----------



## TitonsDad

I refuse to see it after hearing my MIL talk about it for weeks when it first came out at the theaters. I may give it just to mark it off my bucket list.


----------



## Konotashi

I watched it. Bawled like a baby for a good twenty minutes. Doesn't help that I have a 13ish year old lab.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Loved it, and the book is actually better than the movie...you get a better idea of why they're so attached to Marley. Love that it's a true story.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Great movie, but I would HIGHLY reccomend whoever watches have tissues nearby. My aunt and her family have a yellow lab. My dad, my brother, my mom and me all cried.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Watched it and cried as well... I kept cuddling my pets while I watched too.. lol.


----------



## paulag1955

Sounds like one to miss.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

paulag1955 said:


> Sounds like one to miss.


Nah it's really a great story..it's not Old Yeller.


----------



## Moonlight

I've never seen it at all. For that matter, I haven't seen the Exorcist.


----------



## paulag1955

Whiteshepherds said:


> Nah it's really a great story..it's not Old Yeller.


Old Yeller...now there was a cry fest if there ever was one! I read this to my youngest daughter when she was little, probably under 7 years old, and I wish you could have seen the say she was looking at me while I was sobbing away, trying to read the last of the book out loud to her. I had the same problem with James Herriott's books. I'm a faucet.


----------



## Konotashi

I've never seen Old Yeller. In (I think) 5th grade we watched Where the Red Fern Grows. I was the ONLY one in class crying. That was pretty embarrassing. 

How come in all the movies, it's always the dog that dies? I remember one movie where there's the one guy, he's a criminal and he's got his mastiff, and the dog ends up getting shot and dies. D:


----------



## KZoppa

never read or saw Old Yeller. wasnt real interested in marley and me either. It was the only thing on TV so i watched it.


----------



## paulag1955

I have vague memories of going to the drive-in to see Old Yeller. I must have been 4 or 5 years old. My only memories of the actual storyline are from reading the book.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Konotashi said:


> I've never seen Old Yeller. In (I think) 5th grade we watched *Where the Red Fern Grows*. I was the ONLY one in class crying. That was pretty embarrassing.
> 
> How come in all the movies, it's always the dog that dies? I remember one movie where there's the one guy, he's a criminal and he's got his mastiff, and the dog ends up getting shot and dies. D:


I LOVE that moive, and I LOVE the book! I cried too! It reminds me of my previous dogs who were also brother and sister.

Did you know there was a Where the Red Fern Grows 2?

Has anyone else seen Eight Below?I LOVE Paul Walker and the dogs.


----------



## Konotashi

Love Eight Below! That's the one where he's gotta bite the dog's ear, right? Haha.


----------



## ChristenHolden

Went to the theater to see it. Me and Dh both cried. We own old yeller. And savige sam (old yeller 2) dog lives in that tho now is a blue tick coonhound and not a lab/cowdog cross. And we own red fern. We plan on buying the new red fern that was made a few yrs back. And if we can find it red fern 2 where billy is back from the war mius part of a leg. All very good movies to watch while cuddleing with your fur babys.


----------



## KZoppa

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I LOVE that moive, and I LOVE the book! I cried too! It reminds me of my previous dogs who were also brother and sister.
> 
> Did you know there was a Where the Red Fern Grows 2?
> 
> Has anyone else seen Eight Below?I LOVE Paul Walker and the dogs.


 

Eight Below.... wait... there were dogs in that movie?! I was too busy staring at P.W!!! lol


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Konotashi said:


> Love Eight Below! That's the one where he's gotta bite the dog's ear, right? Haha.


Thats Snow Dogs.lol. But the dog who plays Demon plays Max in Eight Below.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

KZoppa said:


> Eight Below.... wait... there were dogs in that movie?! I was too busy staring at P.W!!! lol


Yes there were.lol. He can be quite distracting. He lives near my aunt, she knows what street he lives on......:help::lurking:


----------



## Konotashi

Oh! I just googled pics of Eight Below. Love that movie too! I was so happy at the end! 

Hey, Paul Walker is in Joy Ride! LOVE THAT MOVIE. Haha.


----------



## KZoppa

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Yes there were.lol. He can be quite distracting. He lives near my aunt, she knows what street he lives on......:help::lurking:


 
LMAO!!!! I have a thing for blue eyes and dark hair but he doesnt have the dark hair.... his baby blues DEFINITELY make up for that.... and those abs..... oh buddy he's definitely eye candy! i would love to meet him but i think if i knew what street he lived on.... i'd probably be knocking on doors for an autograph! or more likely to tell him he has gorgous eyes, a great voice and is a pretty talented guy.


----------



## KZoppa

Konotashi said:


> Oh! I just googled pics of Eight Below. Love that movie too! I was so happy at the end!
> 
> Hey, Paul Walker is in Joy Ride! LOVE THAT MOVIE. Haha.


 
haha yeah he's in joy Ride. with Steve Zahn!!!! a hottie and a funny guy all in the same movie! and suspense.... all for it!


----------



## Konotashi

KZoppa said:


> haha yeah he's in joy Ride. with Steve Zahn!!!! a hottie and a funny guy all in the same movie! and suspense.... all for it!


Haha, Fuller is my favorite character in that movie. So funny! 

Okay, back to dog movies! Haha. 

Um, BALTO. xD

Did you know that even though it says 'Based on a true story,' Balto was a purebred husky and was NOT a hybrid?


----------



## KZoppa

Konotashi said:


> Haha, Fuller is my favorite character in that movie. So funny!
> 
> Okay, back to dog movies! Haha.
> 
> Um, BALTO. xD
> 
> Did you know that even though it says 'Based on a true story,' Balto was a purebred husky and was NOT a hybrid?


 
yup! they wanted everyone to believe he was able to pull off this major feat because he was part wolf but he was a husky and nobody really wanted to believe it! but as we know anything "based on a true story" is usually based on the story itself, not the actual characters so they goof on those.


----------



## Konotashi

I know. I like to research stuff from movies that are based off of true stories just to see how much was from the true story. Most of it is like... 4% of the story, the rest is Hollyweird.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Balto was based on a true story!?!lol!


----------



## KZoppa

Konotashi said:


> I know. I like to research stuff from movies that are based off of true stories just to see how much was from the true story. Most of it is like... 4% of the story, the rest is Hollyweird.


 
i like researching a bunch of random things lol. Pretty much if it catches my attention i'm probably researching it until i find something else. Was there a St. Bernard that like died at a train station waiting for his owner to come home despite the owner died? theres a bunch of stories like that.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

KZoppa said:


> LMAO!!!! I have a thing for blue eyes and dark hair but he doesnt have the dark hair.... his baby blues DEFINITELY make up for that.... and those abs..... oh buddy he's definitely eye candy! i would love to meet him but i think if i knew what street he lived on.... i'd probably be knocking on doors for an autograph! or more likely to tell him he has gorgous eyes, a great voice and is a pretty talented guy.


I saw him at the beach once, with no shirt. My friend told me that I should have jumped on his back and do car noises. In an interview he said he was a sucker for animal movies. His eyes are just too dreamy!:wub:

OK yes back to dog movies.lol.

I was reading something about that the dog that played Sam in I am Legend(Abby) was from a rescue!Also tht Will Smith begged producers to let him keep her, but they wouldn't.=(


----------



## KZoppa

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Balto was based on a true story!?!lol!


 
yup! but because it was about a dog, it made for a GREAT kids movie.


----------



## KZoppa

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I saw him at the beach once, with no shirt. My friend told me that I should have jumped on his back and do car noises. In an interview he said he was a sucker for animal movies. His eyes are just too dreamy!:wub:
> 
> OK yes back to dog movies.lol.


 

i'm never in the right place at the right time!!! I think if i saw him on the beach no shirt i would probably get all teary eyed trying to restrain myself lol!!! Or hugh jackman.... That man has one shexy (yes i said that right!!! inside joke with friends) voice... 

Oh wait... Hugh Jackman doesnt do dog movies. Darn! alright.... back to dog movies....


----------



## Jessiewessie99

KZoppa said:


> yup! but because it was about a dog, it made for a GREAT kids movie.


I saw it but never knew it was based on a true story.lol


----------



## KZoppa

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I saw it but never knew it was based on a true story.lol


 
yeah look it up. Its an interesting story.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

KZoppa said:


> i'm never in the right place at the right time!!! I think if i saw him on the beach no shirt i would probably get all teary eyed trying to restrain myself lol!!! Or hugh jackman.... That man has one shexy (yes i said that right!!! inside joke with friends) voice...
> 
> Oh wait... Hugh Jackman doesnt do dog movies. Darn! alright.... back to dog movies....


He played Wolverine, but I will keep my thoughts to myself on that topic.lol:wub:


----------



## Konotashi

KZoppa said:


> i like researching a bunch of random things lol. Pretty much if it catches my attention i'm probably researching it until i find something else. Was there a St. Bernard that like died at a train station waiting for his owner to come home despite the owner died? theres a bunch of stories like that.


Oh, the Akita that waited for seven years every day? Hachiko, I think his name was....? I think the movie was just Hachi. That story was true. I knew about that before the movie. 

IN YOUR FACE MOVIE PRODUCERS. xD


----------



## KZoppa

Konotashi said:


> Oh, the Akita that waited for seven years every day? Hachiko, I think his name was....? I think the movie was just Hachi. That story was true. I knew about that before the movie.
> 
> IN YOUR FACE MOVIE PRODUCERS. xD


 

yeah i'm not a fan of Akitas but thats what i was talking about!!!! had a friend return the akita they adopted to the shelter because she was massively aggressive. Wasnt about to go to their house as long as they had her. The shelter decided to inform them when they returned her, that she was sent to the shelter in the first place for aggression and she'd been adopted out FOUR times! I actually like huskies more than Akitas. and cant stand huskies!!! 

Why are there no true stories that get turned into movies that involve german shepherds?! And if there are... why havent i heard about them?! K9 is NOT based on a true story!!! lol


----------



## Konotashi

That's the funny thing about Akitas. They're naturally aggressive, but they're also renowned as the most loyal dog breed.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

All the Akitas I have met were not aggressive. I guess I got lucky.lol


----------



## KZoppa

Konotashi said:


> That's the funny thing about Akitas. They're naturally aggressive, but they're also renowned as the most loyal dog breed.





Jessiewessie99 said:


> All the Akitas I have met were not aggressive. I guess I got lucky.lol


 
you have to be a special kind of person to handle a dog that kind of dog. Akitas, like chows, have Photographic memories so if the slightest thing happens that is bad, they NEVER forget it. They're good dogs.... for people who like them and can handle them. Theres a family down the street that has two akitas. These dogs were so extensively socialized with EVERYTHING, i'm positive they dont even know what they're supposed to be personality wise! I'm glad my friends not only returned the akita they adopted because i wasnt about to go over there much less go over there with my kids! but they're not exactly the most dog smart people. They have a Shiba Inu mix (though i'm convinced there isnt a part of this dog thats even close to Shiba Inu) and she is very smart but she absolutely does not listen to them and they dont enforce anything so she gets away with murder. It would have been VERY bad with that Akita. They also dont do research on the breeds they like.... so.... they're good people and they're good friends but not that great with dogs. I've asked them not to get another dog until their current one is better behaved and actually listens instead of all out ignores them and i've begged them to research different breeds before they jump into bringing one home so they dont keep getting dogs that dont work with them.


----------



## bianca

Nope! I have had it at home for ages but I heard that it was super sad at the end, so I will never watch it.


----------



## LaRen616

I bawled like a baby after that movie. 

I hugged my Sinister Boy and cried all over him. He sat there patiently. :wub:


----------



## PaddyD

Pure schmaltz. That guy was a completely incompetent dog owner.


----------



## LaRen616

Konotashi said:


> Oh, the Akita that waited for seven years every day? Hachiko, I think his name was....? I think the movie was just Hachi. That story was true. I knew about that before the movie.
> 
> IN YOUR FACE MOVIE PRODUCERS. xD


In the movie Hachi, they use a Shiba Inu puppy to play Hachi instead of using an Akita puppy.


----------



## LaRen616

Also Balto did not deserve all of the credit for running the serum, a dog named Togo ran the farthest leg of the run. He ran 260 miles, where Balto only ran 55 miles (although it was in an 80 mile an hour blizzard)


"Of the twenty mushers who rushed the serum from Nenana to Nome, 674 miles away, the man who drove the furthest in perilous conditions was Alaska's great sled dog racer Leonhard Seppala. And the dog that led Seppala's team on a loop of two hundred and sixty miles, including a long stretch over the fracturing ice of Norton Sound was the same dog with an impressive record of race victories over the previous decade -- a small, feisty Siberian Husky named Togo, the real hero of the serum run." Togo Sled Dog Overlooked by History


----------



## BayouBaby

Saw the movie on my honeymoon and cried like a baby! Excellent movie.


----------



## Bridget

I'm in the minority, but I didn't like the movie. Loved the book though. I thought the movie left out parts of the book that I felt were important and added some things that weren't in the book at all. I thought the movie was forgettable.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

KZoppa said:


> you have to be a special kind of person to handle a dog that kind of dog. Akitas, like chows, have Photographic memories so if the slightest thing happens that is bad, they NEVER forget it. They're good dogs.... for people who like them and can handle them. Theres a family down the street that has two akitas. These dogs were so extensively socialized with EVERYTHING, i'm positive they dont even know what they're supposed to be personality wise! I'm glad my friends not only returned the akita they adopted because i wasnt about to go over there much less go over there with my kids! but they're not exactly the most dog smart people. They have a Shiba Inu mix (though i'm convinced there isnt a part of this dog thats even close to Shiba Inu) and she is very smart but she absolutely does not listen to them and they dont enforce anything so she gets away with murder. It would have been VERY bad with that Akita. They also dont do research on the breeds they like.... so.... they're good people and they're good friends but not that great with dogs. I've asked them not to get another dog until their current one is better behaved and actually listens instead of all out ignores them and i've begged them to research different breeds before they jump into bringing one home so they dont keep getting dogs that dont work with them.


I must be gifted.lol. I have a way with the dogs at the shelter. I am slowly winning over the Collie mix at my shelter.


----------



## Miss Molly May

Just imagine a 6'1" 225lbs man crying like a little baby with the sniffles and all!!! that is me:blush:


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Miss Molly May said:


> Just imagine a 6'1" 225lbs man crying like a little baby with the sniffles and all!!! that is me:blush:


Awwww!!!!!!!


----------



## Baersmama

Read the book, saw the movie... I am a sucker for a novel with a dog in it. I teach junior high and read a story to the class called "No More Dead Dogs." It is about a kid who earns a detention for refusing to read a book because he knows that if there is a dog in it.... it will eventually die. (The kids loved it.) Unfortunately it is true.


----------

